# Grand Canyon Solo trip



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Booooo!!! way to waste the rest of the user days


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

azpowell said:


> Booooo!!! way to waste the rest of the user days


Yeah, but its a winter launch- December dates are not that tough to get.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah but I'm sure there is a group a kayaker that would love to self support alongside. Jmho don't read to far into it being Half sarcastic


----------

